# Mbuna Color Morph



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

One of the things I find very interesting about mbuna is the way that they change color. Some of them will morph right before your eyes and others over a long period of time. I have Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" (aka white tops) that will change in a matter of seconds, usually depending on mood. Here is a composite photo of one of my fish, the shots taken less than a minute apart:








It's easy to tell that this is the same fish, just look at the egg spots.

I also have Metriaclima sp. "Msobo". The dominant male is in the process of shifting from yellow to blue/black. This is a long term change and not so much in response to mood. Sometimes he looks a bit more yellow or blue, but in general, he doesn't change as dramatically as the white tops do. Here is a composite photo, each of the 3 shots taken 2 weeks apart (total time of 4 weeks between first and last):








Again, looking at the egg spots, it's easy to see this is the same fish. He's still got some changing to do, but it seems like he's not changing as fast anymore. It's also interesting to see the change in his body shape, looking more filled out and stronger in each shot.

Anyone else have similar photos to share? I'd LOVE to see them!!!


----------



## RedRaider15 (Oct 25, 2012)

My fish do the exact same thing!!! I love watching them change color at a moments notice! One of my fish (not sure what species) is usually a beautiful purple brown color with light grey stripes but if it gets excited or stressed it turns almost pure black! Sadly I don't have any pictures of this happening... All of its offspring, which are hybrids with Kenyi African Cichlids, are yellow and blue with black stripes and turn a very dark grey when their emotions change! Your fish look awesome though! When I first got my Cichlids a little over a year ago, I had six... Now I have around 20 due to breeding!!!!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi there, lovely pics, aaahh the beauty of mbuna. thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! My fish are still quite young and their color is still developing, but I'm very happy with them. That hara pictured is under 2 inches and showing great color.

There has to be others out there with similar pics? Am I the only one that takes pictures of their fish when they are "colored down"? I doubt it...


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I love watching my peacocks get their color. I watched my lwanda get his color from silver and it was awesome to watch.


----------



## letsgoflyers6387 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing. I only have Yellow Labs and Acei, so I can't contribute to this thread. I'm planning on getting Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef. It will be interesting to see if the male turns his color on/off depending on the mood.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

*Cynotilapia zebroides "Nkhata Bay" yellow blaze*

*When young *(in the middle of the pic)









*Adult*


















*Melanochromis auratus*

*morphing male*









*adult male*


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

i agree, the color changes, and watching a male mature into color are alot of what make Malawi cichlids interesting. Some miss out by trying to have a monomorphic tank, to imitate a salt water set up. Cynotilapia are great spunky fish.

by the way, to avoid confusion... traditionally the term "morph" refers to cichlids that have different color forms in the same species. A Red Zebra has 3 morphs... blue, orange, and orange blotched. It has been a very confusing term in the past, with different species being confused.


----------

